# Blinking white light on Dell Inspiron i3880 tower



## JohnL1972 (Jul 6, 2021)

I have a new Dell Inspiron i3880 desktop with windows 10. My monitor is a six month old HP 24f. The problem is that I have a blinking white light on the tower. The monitor and the tower are connected by an HDMI cable. This seems to be a common occurrence for laptops due to low battery. I cannot find any reference other than it may be due to sleep or hibernation for desktops. Should I replace the HDMI cable with a VGA cable??? I did diagnostics by running common hardware issues and a full test and all the checks were successful.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the exact 7-character service tag number on your new "Dell Inspiron i3880"?

Even with the white blinking light, is your new Dell and its 6-month old HP monitor still working?

------------------------------------------------


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Page 62 of the service manual has the troubleshooting codes. You will need to look at how the flashing occurs. If you have just had a power outage, take out the power cord for a few minute then press and hold the power for a few seconds and if your machine has one, press the button on the power supply (where the power cord goes), then reconnect the power and see if it will power on.

For the service tag, you should see it on top of the machine, or at the back near the middle.


----------



## JohnL1972 (Jul 6, 2021)

8MWBVD3

The monitor and the computer work great together.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> The monitor and the computer work great together.


 


> 8MWBVD3


THIS is the assigned support site for your *Dell Inspiron 3880 Desktop PC*.
You should add and save this site in your browser favorites/bookmarks list so you can quickly refer to it when needed.

Where on the case are you seeing a blinking white light?




















(click each image to enlarge and view)

Have you tried what James suggested in post #3?

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## JohnL1972 (Jul 6, 2021)

flavallee said:


> THIS is the assigned support site for your *Dell Inspiron 3880 Desktop PC*.
> You should add and save this site in your browser favorites/bookmarks list so you can quickly refer to it when needed.
> 
> Where on the case are you seeing a blinking white light?
> ...


The blinking white light is on the front panel below #5 (Power switch), to the right of #6 (SD Card), and above #7 (head phone). Everything works fine. Is this blinking a way of saying that the hard drive is processing.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

From its on-line service manual:


----------



## JohnL1972 (Jul 6, 2021)

flavallee said:


> From its on-line service manual:
> 
> View attachment 289030


Thank-you


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome. 
Enjoy your "new toy".


----------

